# Kaylee-GSD/English Mastiff-LOTS of pics



## Mrs. Ashley (May 4, 2012)

I'm going to apologize now for the ridiculous amount of pictures I have of this puppy, but it seems like y'all like pictures, so I thought I would share! 

This is Kaylee on the day we brought her home. She was supposed to be 8 weeks old. She was a tiny 4.6 lbs!









11 weeks-She really liked my daisies. 

















First ear up!









Sitting with her "brother"-My Jack Russell/Chihuahua mix, Ziggy









Both ears up! (For 1 day)









My little shadow in the morning. She sits right at my feet while I'm getting ready. (And her ears flip-flopped on which is standing)- Now 14 weeks










Enjoying her homemade strawberry popsicle to help her while teething. 









Playing with her "sister" Moxxie-Siamese mix









My Kitty-Moxxie (2 years old)









My Jack Russell/Chihuahua mix-Ziggy (7 years old)


----------



## Mashirorima (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh my gosh she's precious! The pictures look great, two fabulous breeds mushed together and there she is.  Thanks so much for sharing she's a beauty

oh edit; your cat is gorgeous as well. As is Ziggy.


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

soo cute!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

How cute!!


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

She's a cutie...she got more GSD in her then my GSD/bull mastiff cross...how adorable! Enjoy!


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Cute cute cute!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

What a pretty girl and I love her black mask!

This pic should win some sort of prize!


----------



## mosul210 (Mar 23, 2012)

Great pictures, I love your pack. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

haha she looks like a belgian mali with that face!
thanks for sharing


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

What a cutie!!! I love that your cat let's her play with her! Our cat lets our pup play chase with him 

We are doing the ear dance right now too - I love wondering whether it's an up ear day or a floppy ear day and of course how many ears


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

She is adorable!! Congrats!!! :wub:


----------



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

Adorable pup!


----------



## Mrs. Ashley (May 4, 2012)

I wouldn't say the cat lets Kaylee play with her. Kaylee forces her to. She is still tryin to learn how to play nice. I think the kitty hopes if she lays still long enough, Kaylee will get bored and leave. 

Thanks for all the kind words.


----------

